# Windows 98 Error, "Explorer performed illegal Operation."



## Mugen (Apr 10, 2005)

On my other computer, im using Windows 98. When i turn it on, i get to where it shows the desktop, and is about to load everything up, when an error comes up. It says...

Explorer
This program has performed an illegal operation and will be shut down.
...........
Explorer caused an invalid page fault in EXPLORER.EXE at 0167:0041f31.
Registers: (I would get these, but i cant just copy and paste.)

After that, my computer freezes up, and theres nothing i can do. I cant get into anything else. I do have a windows xp cd though.

Please help!!


----------



## Fetch_Man (Jul 27, 2004)

Try this:

1) Start your computer
2) Right before the "Welcome to Windows 98...Starting" screen, press F8 about 100 times in a row. 
3) You will then be directed to a screen where you can choose some options. One of the options is "Safe Mode."
4) Select Safe Mode, and press Enter.

Now you will be in Safe Mode, go to Start-->RUN. Type in msconfig. In the "Startup" tab, see if you have any spyware installed. If anything is there that you can recognize, uncheck it and pess OK. Restart and you should be fine. If that doesn't work, please state it here.


----------



## Mugen (Apr 10, 2005)

I did exactly as you said. I go into safe mode, and it says "safe mode" in all 4 corners, then i just get the explorer error, the same one as before.


----------



## 1069 (Sep 7, 2004)

Hi Mugen ,

It sounds as if one of your files may be corrupt or damaged. Read this: http://support.microsoft.com/?kbid=302756

Do you have the original win98 installation disk?


----------



## Mugen (Apr 10, 2005)

I dont have the original windows dics, but i do have a windows xp cd, if i could somehow install that.


----------



## 1069 (Sep 7, 2004)

Is this file mentioned in your error message? Msvcrt.dll


----------



## Mugen (Apr 10, 2005)

Nope, not at all. Thanks though, i still need help.


----------



## Mugen (Apr 10, 2005)

Still looking for help


----------



## aarti71 (Dec 30, 2003)

This error often appears when a copy of Explorer.exe from Windows 95 is left in the root folder of the C: drive during an upgrade to Windows 98/Me. The error is generated when the new version of Windows attempts to run the older Explorer.exe file. 

Solution:

Renaming the Explorer.exe file to Explorer.old is usually the best remedy for this problem. Because the file is often locked by Windows at startup, you need to boot the computer to the command prompt to rename the file. For Win98, press and hold the CTRL key while the computer is booting, and when the Startup Menu appears, use the arrow keys to select Command Prompt Only and press ENTER. At the DOS prompt, type ren c:\explorer.exe explorer.old and press ENTER. To finish, restart the computer 

Hope this will work for you. Good luck.


----------



## Mugen (Apr 10, 2005)

now it says.. "Cant find Explorer.exe. Windows must be reinstalled."

I think im heading on the right track. Mabe i can replace it with a new one?

Btw, Thanks so much!


----------



## Mugen (Apr 10, 2005)

SOLVED!!  

First, press and hold the CTRL key while the computer is booting. Then, go to "Command Prompt Only". You will see some text, and it will say... C:/>
Then, Type- "scanreg /restore" (without the ""s though). Restore some of the files in there, and it will be fixed!

Thanks so much to everyone who attempted to help me.


----------

